# New LTO Policy for Drivers License



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

https://news.abs-cbn.com/business/0...rvY7HiQSSJpJKZGpTuH6tnsSOYwKMluwW1e9jDh-keMTY


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I need to get off my lazy butt and convert my US license... before they change more rules ha ha


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Not too different to most countries that implement a system too quickly so some tosser can get a hobby badge. Pick up the pieces later.
No matter Tukaram, the office you visit will have different requirements to the office I visit no different to the old system, we just have to bend like a reed.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting to find out what additional charges there would be, the article states it also applies to renewals.

I applied for my driver's license within the 90 days allowed after landing in the Philippines 2010 and they had urine, blood test, weight and height measurement, and eye exam but since my first visit, I haven't seen the blood, urine testing on renewals.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Not too different to most countries that implement a system too quickly so some tosser can get a hobby badge. Pick up the pieces later.
> No matter Tukaram, the office you visit will have different requirements to the office I visit no different to the old system, we just have to bend like a reed.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Yeah, not just each office, but same office different day has different rules ha ha... What do you want - consistency?


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Change to the change. After 2 days LTO has changed back to the old way on medical certificates for Driver Licenses. Back to the hard copy!

https://www.topgear.com.ph/news/mot...e-hard-copy-a958-20190109?ref=article_popular


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

The Medical is a joke anyway. When I first got my Philippine DL, I was required to get a BP check. Each time the examiner squeezed the bulb, I felt a very slight tightening and then release of pressure on my arm as if the cuff leaked or the air valve wouldn't hold pressure. While doing this, he asked me what my normal BP is, at this point I don't remember what I told him, but remarkedly this was the figure that was on the certificate. When I renewed my DL last year, I was required to get an eye exam. The lady Dr. told me to read the chart with no glasses. I told her I couldn't hardly see the chart without my glasses. The certificate I was given only stated that I had to wear glasses while driving. I have not yet had to pee for them. I feel it's just another thing to ease the load a bit on the publics wallet and at the same time, ensure that some of the quacks don't go totally broke and destitute. 

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I renewed my non-professional license last year in Angeles (SM mall). Just paperwork and I was done.
It is my understanding the the physical exam has been done away with EXCEPT for a professional license and I have not seen anything to the contrary. Am I missing something here?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Probably just the normal each office does it their own way.

Although yesterday I renewed my vehicle's registration and I was very pleasantly surprised as to how smoothly and quickly it was accomplished.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Probably just the normal each office does it their own way.
> 
> Although yesterday I renewed my vehicle's registration and I was very pleasantly surprised as to how smoothly and quickly it was accomplished.
> 
> Fred


To bring back the physical exam for everyone getting or renewing even a regular license there would first have to be a comeback of all the fly-by-night clinics that located themselves close to each LTO office. These no longer exist. A professional licence requires a medical clearance but that's it. When this medical recovery is done I'll stop by the LTO at SM Clark to check on it. My honest impression is that either someone has their wires crossed or has been the victim of a scam.


----------

